# Birds and fish dying by the thousands in Arkansas



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this a sign, in your opinion, of the end times?



> Scientist are still baffled on to what is causing this phenomenon of dead birds and Fish kills. Theories that have ranged from Cold weather to the more extreme explanations of aliens to government testing.
> 
> Some even have gone as far to proclaim that it is end-times and that the Apocalypse is at hand.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2011)

no..


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2011)

No.

This is interesting though.  People are tracking the animal die-offs on google maps.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...1817256339889828327.0004991bca25af104a22b&z=2


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 6, 2011)

No, massive fish and bird die offs is not that uncommon...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 6, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> No, massive fish and bird die offs is not that uncommon...



Neither are earthquakes.  How can you be so sure?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Neither are earthquakes.  How can you be so sure?



They have always happened.  Only difference is now people can plug it in on google maps and everyone on the planet has instant access.  Used to be that people had to ride three years on a burro to cross a continent to tell someone their sister had a baby.


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 6, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Neither are earthquakes.  How can you be so sure?



What do earthquakes have to do with it?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 6, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> What do earthquakes have to do with it?



Just curious since, right here in this forum, we get reports of earthquakes every week or two as _concrete evidence _of the end times and nobody objects.  Birds and fish though....not a chance!  That just happens naturally!


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 6, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Just curious since, right here in this forum, we get reports of earthquakes every week or two as _concrete evidence _of the end times and nobody objects.  Birds and fish though....not a chance!  That just happens naturally!



Earthquakes don't have anything to do with the end times. Neither does a few fish or birds dying.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 6, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Earthquakes don't have anything to do with the end times.



Don't tell me that....


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

There is only one who knows if it is the end times and he said you will not know untill it happens.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 6, 2011)

They


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 6, 2011)

It is not only in the US.
Chile, Thousands of Birds drop dead.
Bolivia Millions of Fresh water fish die in a 300 mile river Stretch
Sweden Black birds died.
New Zealand Salt water Snappers found on shore.
Something is definitely Happening.

Nature Is also going to be redeemed: Romans Chpt 8
18 For I reckon that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us.

19 For the earnest expectation of the creature waiteth for the manifestation of the sons of God.

20 For the creature was made subject to vanity, not willingly, but by reason of him who hath subjected the same in hope,

21 Because the creature itself also shall be delivered from the bondage of corruption into the glorious liberty of the children of God.

22 For we know that the whole creation groaneth and travaileth in pain together until now.

23 And not only they, but ourselves also, which have the firstfruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, waiting for the adoption, to wit, the redemption of our body.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Is this a sign, in your opinion, of the end times?



Yes!  I think it's quite possible a sign.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday, I was almost certain it was a sign. Today, I'm not so sure. Since it makes no real difference in my instructions as a follower of Christ, I just keep on doing my best to please Him. Tomorrow I may feel like it definitely isn't a sign. Glad I don't rely on my "feelings" for my direction in life.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know, in fact I think it is impossible for me to know for sure if this is a sign. 

We will not be warned when the end of time comes so we had better be ready. 

God may be ready to call us home, he may want to give us a little more time to repent. He may be so discusted with us he may have decided to leave us here where we deserve to be.

In the world there are many more questions than answers.

When I come on a question that has not appearent answer I just try to trust God.

Live every day as if it were the last and you will have everything covered.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if it were a sign of the coming?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 7, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Something is definitely Happening.



You mean like the end times?


----------



## apoint (Jan 8, 2011)

Some say there are no coincidences. Everything is a sign.. Too many dead birds and fish and crabs etc, around the world for it to be a normal happening.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 8, 2011)

apoint said:


> Some say there are no coincidences. Everything is a sign.. Too many dead birds and fish and crabs etc, around the world for it to be a normal happening.



How many percentage points up, above normal, is the death rate of these species lately?

Some say, you say?  Some could be wrong.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2011)

Who actually cares??????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2011)

I know one thing Mockers will not make it.


----------



## apoint (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How many percentage points up, above normal, is the death rate of these species lately?
> 
> Some say, you say?  Some could be wrong.


    If The Lord Himself told you, you would argue with him.


----------



## apoint (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> I know one thing Mockers will not make it.



For mockers the glass aint even half full. Sad to live in a negative world where mans reasoning changes daily and nothing to depend on. Where everything is OK because they can reason it away.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 10, 2011)

You can tell a lot about a person by the type threads they begin.
In some ways, we know each other very well.  In other ways, we are strangers.
But look at the subjects that we originate and you can see what motivates a person to be here.

"Could Jesus Fly"
"Are bird deaths a sign of the end"

Those are actual questions on a spiritual forum.


----------



## Disciple1st (Jan 12, 2011)

The end of times is closer today than it was yesterday that's about all anyone knows but God. When the end is near I do not picture life being very comfortable for anyone. The antichrist has to rise to world domination first according to the bible. In my opinion I think the antichrist will be in the form of a Muslim leader after they have dominated the entire world as they well on there way now. This person shall rise as leader of the entire world and there will be no quality of life for anyone, then the final battle will take place when Christ returns he will then dominate and slay the antichrist and his followers will suffer the wrath of God because they CHOSE not to follow him.... Remember this is just my opinion GON does not indorse this but since you have so many opinions yourself which none has any merit or real purpose to them other than to maulk and provoke our Christian brothers and sisters I have posted my opinion. Now I know you will come back with some ridiculous comment or try to say how wicked the Christians really are. But ask yourself one question if you live in the US and I assume you do how as the other nations faired with there GODS. Lets say for instance north Korea Verses South Korea who has a better economy, quality of life? I would say South why because over the last say 10 years there has been a huge wave of people accepting the same GOD you and many others maulk. Now let smove to Israel and its surrounding countries I would say we know who has thrived there the most. And our wonderful UNITED STATES OF AMERICA ONE NATION UNDER GOD and I am sad to say we have turned drastically against him in the past 100 years. Never has a nation thrived so much as these United states, why because we where founded under GOD. Soon he will lift his hand of blessings and protection from our land because so many have been deceived by the liar and the prince of darkness satan. You see he has infested our government this prince whom has lured you as well and that my friend is the start of our fall. There will be more killings in schools, why? Well many of those that satan had deceived decided that prayer to GOD was not to be tolerated. How can GOD protect and intervene when he is not welcome. He will not protect n or prosper those who reject him and his followers have to suffer the consequences sometimes. You remember that girl at columbine when one of the shooters ask her if she still believed in GOD just before he pulled the trigger. She said yes I do still believe in him, satan robbed her of her life but he cant take the soul once we have accepted his son as savior and lord of our lives. She is in heaven at this moment with Christ. Was she perfect no but there was something perfect inside her, it was Christ alive and well. Am I perfect far from it but he dwells within me all day everyday whether I see or feel his presence really doesn't make a difference GOD is still GOD no matter how I feel. I cant make you see the truth in him but it is there in his word if you read and believe in him you will miss the eternity of torment where so many has been taken by satan. Satan has you just where he wants you and is happy to keep you there until the day you die, then is when he has his victory. When he has taken your soul into HE!! for ever. He can be defeated but only threw faith in Christ, faith is believing in something unseen or untouched by our hands but felt in the heart. You see that girl at columbine had the faith to say yes I do believe in her last few seconds alive. Even though she was in enormous distress and fear she said yes. That's all you have to do is say yes and you can find the faith she had, but first you must say yes Lord I to believe. It is my honest and most sincere invitation for you to meet my Lord Jesus Christ for the first time, I hope you do...


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 13, 2011)

There has being 21 Cases of Birds falling from the Sky all over the World.
the latest was Alabama today
And Canada.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> There has being 21 Cases of Birds falling from the Sky all over the World.
> the latest was Alabama today
> And Canada.



A tree branch fell on my house this afternoon.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 13, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> A tree branch fell on my house this afternoon.



I'll make sure I'll include that on my next end days report


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 14, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> I'll make sure I'll include that on my next end days report



 Perfect.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 14, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> A tree branch fell on my house this afternoon.



I happily report that so far today, nothing has fallen on my house.
Thumbs up.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 14, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I happily report that so far today, nothing has fallen on my house.
> Thumbs up.



But I found prophecies concerning birds and fish;



I will utterly consume all things from off the land, saith the LORD. 
I will consume man and beast; I will consume the fowls of the heaven, and the fishes of the sea, and the stumbling blocks with the wicked: and I will cut off... man from off the land, saith the LORD. Zephaniah 1:2,3

Ecclesiastes 9:12 - “For man also knoweth not his time: as the fishes that are taken in an evil net, and as the birds that are caught in the snare; so are the sons of men snared in an evil time, when it falleth suddenly upon them

So that the fishes of the sea, and the fowls of the heaven, and the beasts of the field, and all creeping things that creep upon the earth, and all the men that are upon the face of the earth, shall shake at my presence, and the mountains shall be thrown down, and the steep places shall fall, and every wall shall fall to the ground. Ezekial 38:20

hos4:3 Therefore shall the land mourn, and every one that dwelleth therein shall languish, with the beasts of the field, and with the fowls of heaven; yea, the fishes of the sea also shall be taken away.

jer 9:10 I will weep and wail for the mountains and take up a lament concerning the desert pastures. They are desolate and untraveled, and the lowing of cattle is not heard. The birds of the air have fled and the animals are gone.

Jer 12:4 How long will the land lie parched and the grass in every field be withered? Because those who live in it are wicked, the animals and birds have perished. Moreover, the people are saying, "He will not see what happens to us."

jer 23:10 The land is full of adulterers; because of the curse the land lies parched and the pastures in the desert are withered. The [prophets] follow an evil course and use their power unjustly

Joel 1:18 How the cattle moan! The herds mill about because they have no pasture; even the flocks of sheep are suffering.See More

Lowjack 15-24
Branches will fall in Georgia in Roofs


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

"The sky is falling,the sky is falling!"

                                The little red hen.

Sorry,hamster.I didn't mean to poke fun outta yer thread.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is another sign.
The Sun Rises 2 days Early in Greenland.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...arking-fears-climate-change-accelerating.html


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 14, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Here is another sign.
> The Sun Rises 2 days Early in Greenland.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...arking-fears-climate-change-accelerating.html




Very Interesting.

.


----------



## apoint (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably has nothing to do with melting snow but rather the awsome power of God trying to tell us to wake up.
 Before its too late.


----------



## apoint (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is another wonderment. Magnetic north is moving!!!!
http://www.thenewamerican.com/index...835-earths-magnetic-north-pole-is-on-the-move


----------



## apoint (Jan 14, 2011)

Disciple1st said:


> The end of times is closer today than it was yesterday that's about all anyone knows but God. When the end is near I do not picture life being very comfortable for anyone. The antichrist has to rise to world domination first according to the bible. In my opinion I think the antichrist will be in the form of a Muslim leader after they have dominated the entire world as they well on there way now. This person shall rise as leader of the entire world and there will be no quality of life for anyone, then the final battle will take place when Christ returns he will then dominate and slay the antichrist and his followers will suffer the wrath of God because they CHOSE not to follow him.... Remember this is just my opinion GON does not indorse this but since you have so many opinions yourself which none has any merit or real purpose to them other than to maulk and provoke our Christian brothers and sisters I have posted my opinion. Now I know you will come back with some ridiculous comment or try to say how wicked the Christians really are. But ask yourself one question if you live in the US and I assume you do how as the other nations faired with there GODS. Lets say for instance north Korea Verses South Korea who has a better economy, quality of life? I would say South why because over the last say 10 years there has been a huge wave of people accepting the same GOD you and many others maulk. Now let smove to Israel and its surrounding countries I would say we know who has thrived there the most. And our wonderful UNITED STATES OF AMERICA ONE NATION UNDER GOD and I am sad to say we have turned drastically against him in the past 100 years. Never has a nation thrived so much as these United states, why because we where founded under GOD. Soon he will lift his hand of blessings and protection from our land because so many have been deceived by the liar and the prince of darkness satan. You see he has infested our government this prince whom has lured you as well and that my friend is the start of our fall. There will be more killings in schools, why? Well many of those that satan had deceived decided that prayer to GOD was not to be tolerated. How can GOD protect and intervene when he is not welcome. He will not protect n or prosper those who reject him and his followers have to suffer the consequences sometimes. You remember that girl at columbine when one of the shooters ask her if she still believed in GOD just before he pulled the trigger. She said yes I do still believe in him, satan robbed her of her life but he cant take the soul once we have accepted his son as savior and lord of our lives. She is in heaven at this moment with Christ. Was she perfect no but there was something perfect inside her, it was Christ alive and well. Am I perfect far from it but he dwells within me all day everyday whether I see or feel his presence really doesn't make a difference GOD is still GOD no matter how I feel. I cant make you see the truth in him but it is there in his word if you read and believe in him you will miss the eternity of torment where so many has been taken by satan. Satan has you just where he wants you and is happy to keep you there until the day you die, then is when he has his victory. When he has taken your soul into HE!! for ever. He can be defeated but only threw faith in Christ, faith is believing in something unseen or untouched by our hands but felt in the heart. You see that girl at columbine had the faith to say yes I do believe in her last few seconds alive. Even though she was in enormous distress and fear she said yes. That's all you have to do is say yes and you can find the faith she had, but first you must say yes Lord I to believe. It is my honest and most sincere invitation for you to meet my Lord Jesus Christ for the first time, I hope you do...



 Muslims will never rule the world because the antichrist wont share his power with anyone.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 14, 2011)

They are the antichrist.

" Who is the antichrist, he who denies Christ is the Savior".


----------



## apoint (Jan 15, 2011)

You are saying all who denies Christ the savior will rule the world during the tribulation.? All, will be one world ruler?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Jan 15, 2011)

apoint said:


> Here is another wonderment. Magnetic north is moving!!!!
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/index...835-earths-magnetic-north-pole-is-on-the-move



Magnetic north is constantly on the move. This is nothing new, nor surprising.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 15, 2011)

Well thanks, now I guess I can throw my compass aways.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 15, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Is this a sign, in your opinion, of the end times?



It is for the birds and fish!


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Jan 15, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Well thanks, now I guess I can throw my compass aways.




No no

Just get one that you can set the declination


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 15, 2011)

apoint said:


> You are saying all who denies Christ the savior will rule the world during the tribulation.? All, will be one world ruler?



They are already Ruling the world, Including Israel.
Or do you think because people are under the premise the US is a Christian Nation, It is ?
Or Israel is a Jewish Nation, that it is ?

Most of our law makers are very far from being Christian as Christian is supposed to be.

Israel is Governed by secular and in Many Cases Soviet Atheist Jews.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 15, 2011)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Magnetic north is constantly on the move. This is nothing new, nor surprising.



Although that is true it is only since 2005 that it has begun to move 37 Miles a year.
Before it was only inches or yards.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Jan 15, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Although that is true it is only since 2005 that it has begun to move 37 Miles a year.
> Before it was only inches or yards.




Magnetic North on average moves 10 km per year.

There is a chance we could be seeing the poles reverse, even then Ronnie you would not need a new compass.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 15, 2011)

More Signs;
Floods.
Venezuela
Columbia.
Brazil
France
Sri Lanka
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...Lives_As_UN_Launches_Appeal_For_Emergency_Aid
Hundreds dead In Brazil and Hundreds of thousands Homeless in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 16, 2011)

Salt Water Fish washing up on shore in Australia.
http://www.sott.net/articles/show/221671-Dead-Fish-Start-Washing-Up-in-Australia


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

SGADawg said:


> It is for the birds and fish!



Fair enough.  Well done!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't look now....



> At the start of 2011, the apocalypse officially got underway with a series of terrifying, inexplicable events, including thousands of birds falling from the sky, thousands of crabs washing ashore dead, and reports that sea levels are on the rise. Today, we may have a new addition to add to that web of doomsday tokens: a mysterious greenish-yellow goo fell from the sky onto the town of upstate Snyder, NY, leaving homes caked in the strange substance. And officials have yet to determine what caused it or where it came from.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 21, 2011)

Thousands of Dead Octopuses washed up On European shore.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8438477.stm

Mass of whales dying in New Zealand shore.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8432339.stm


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 23, 2011)

"The Gulf Of Mexico Is Dying"

http://phoenixrisingfromthegulf.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/the-gulf-of-mexico-is-dying/

BP Gulf Oil Spill Continues →

The Gulf of Mexico is Dying
Posted on January 10, 2011 by concernedcitizensofflorida 

A Special Report on the BP Gulf Oil Spill

By Dr. Tom Termotto

It is with deep regret that we publish this report. We do not take this responsibility lightly, as the consequences of the following observations are of such great import and have such far-reaching ramifications for the entire planet. Truly, the fate of the oceans of the world hangs in the balance, as does the future of humankind.

The Gulf of Mexico (GOM) does not exist in isolation and is, in fact, connected to the Seven Seas. Hence, we publish these findings in order that the world community will come together to further contemplate this dire and demanding predicament. We also do so with the hope that an appropriate global response will be formulated, and acted upon, for the sake of future generations. It is the most basic responsibility for every civilization to leave their world in a better condition than that which they inherited from their forbears.

After conducting the Gulf Oil Spill Remediation Conference for over seven months, we can now disseminate the following information with the authority and confidence of those who have thoroughly investigated a crime scene. There are many research articles, investigative reports and penetrating exposes archived at the following website. Particularly those posted from August through November provide a unique body of evidence, many with compelling photo-documentaries, which portray the true state of affairs at the Macondo Prospect in the GOM.

http://phoenixrisingfromthegulf.word...xico-is-dying/



The pictorial evidence tells the whole story.

Especially that the BP narrative is nothing but a corporate-created illusion – a web of fabrication spun in collaboration with the US Federal Government and Mainstream Media. Big Oil, as well as the Military-Industrial Complex, have aided and abetted this whole scheme and info blackout because the very future of the Oil & Gas Industry is at stake, as is the future of the US Empire and War-Making Machine which sprawls around the world and requires vast amounts of hydrocarbon fuel.
Should the truth seep out and into the mass consciousness – that the GOM is slowly but surely filling up with oil and gas – certainly many would rightly question the integrity, and sanity, of the whole venture, as well as the entire industry itself. And then perhaps the process would begin of transitioning the planet away from the hydrocarbon fuel paradigm altogether.


It’s not a pretty picture.

The various pictures, photos and diagrams that fill the many articles at the aforementioned website represent photo-evidence about the true state of affairs on the seafloor surrounding the Macondo Prospect in the Mississippi Canyon, which is located in the Central Planning Area of the northern Gulf of Mexico. The very dynamics of the dramatic changes and continuous evolution of the seafloor have been captured in ways that very few have ever seen. These snapshots have given us a window of understanding into the true state of the underlying geological formations around the various wells drilled in the Macondo Prospect.

Although our many deductions may be difficult for the layperson to apprehend at first, to the trained eye these are but obvious conclusions which are simply the result of cause and effect. In other words there is no dispute concerning the most serious geological changes which have occurred, and continue to occur, in the region around the Macondo wells. The original predicament (an 87 day gushing well) was extremely serious, as grasped by the entire world, and the existing situation is only going to get progressively worse.

So, just what does this current picture look like. Please click on the link below to view the relevant diagrams and read the commentary:

http://phoenixrisingfromthegulf.word...ondo-prospect/


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 23, 2011)

Here Are The Dates when the 66 Bird Die Off Began,

SPAIN
12-29-2010 1,000,000s + fish, crab North - South hemisphere - UNKNOWN 1-6 days
12-29-2010 1,000s + birds

USA
AR 12-30, 2010 100,000 drum fish (bottom feeders) - Ozark
- internal trauma UNKNOWN - 1-3 days

BRAZIL - Argentina
12-30-2010 1,000,000 + sardine croaker, catfish - pananagua S of ocean INlet - 
parana river UNKNOWN chemcial boat spill - 1-4 days

CANADA
12-31-2010 55 pigeons - quebec - UNKNOWN - 1-3 days 
(previous 12-18-2011)

USA
AR 12-31-2010 5,000 redwing blackbirds - Beebe (White co) - trauma, 
(reports of 'drunk' birds) - UNKNOWN 1 day
UPDATE 1-8-2011 The birds suffered from acute physical trauma leading to internal hemorrhage and death" -Arkansas Game and Fish Commission 
KY 12-31-2010 300 + gackles, redwing blackbirds, robins, starlings - 
Murray - UNKNOWN - 1-3 days
TN 12-31-2010 150 gackles - Lebanon - (wilson county) UNKNOWN 1-3 days
FL* 12-31-2010 1,000s + mullet, ladyfish, catfish - Daytona beach, next to airport
Spruce creek, Volusia co Port Orange 
UNusual - UNKNOWN - 1-7 days

VIETNAM
12-31-2010 13,000 Cattle, buffalos - N. nationwide - harsh weather conditions 
(deprived of warmth, food - land stripped) 
ONGOING Dec, 2010 - - January 21, 2011 4 weeks +
VIETNAM
12-31-2010 2,000,000 150 tonnes red tilapias - Cao Lanh District in Dong Thop -
breeding conditions 1 - 7 days

CANADA (date correction :week of 2010)
12-31-2010 100s + gizzard shad fish Sarnia, Ontario UNKNOWN 1-3 days

UK
12-31-2010 100s + bream, carp, roach fish - Monmouthshire & Brecon Canal 
at Goytre Wharf - lack of oxygen UNdetermined - do not eat fish
abergavenny, news listed numerous dates, incorrectly.

2011 
NEW ZEALAND 
1-1-2011 25 + ducks - WQaitakere waterway - botulism pollution - 2 weeks
(2 incidents, close location from 1-1-2011 to 1-13-2011)

USA
TX 1-1-2011 20,000 gizzard shad - Lake Meredith, Lubbock, TX - UNKNOWN 1-3 days
TX 1-2-2011 35 grackles - Plainview (north country)- UNKNOWN 1-3 days
FL 1-2-2011 25 + manatee fish - Indian River co S of Brevard co - cold weather 
UNKNOWN- 1-7 days

UK
1-2-2011 100 + bream, carp, roach fish - cwmbran canal, Abergavenny
cold weather low oxygen UNKNOWN - 1-3 days

SPAIN
1-2-2011 1,000s Vila Nova de Gaia, Portugal spain octopus - whole community
'wiped out' UNKNOWN - 1-4 days 

USA
MD 1-3-2011 2,000,000 + menhayden, spots and croaker fish - Annapolis
Kent Island - UNKNOWN cold weather - 1-3 days
KY 1-3-2011 50 + birds - Gilbertsville - UKNOWN 1-3 days
LA 1-3-2011 500 red wing blackbird, grackle, starling, br cowbird - 
Pointe Coupee Morganza, - Trauma suspect UNKNOWN - 1 day

ITALY
1-3-2011 8,000 turtle dove birds - Faenza, hear Ravenna n italy
blue tinge beaks - poison UNKNOWN 1-7 days
ITALY
1-3-2011 200 starlings -Caserta - near Sannitica Big Maxicinema - UNKNOWN
1-3 days

SWEDEN
1-4-2011 100 blackbirds - Falkoping SE Skovde - UNKNOWN - 1-3 days

UK
1-4-2011 50 + fish - scores - brook in Peterborough - UNKNOWN
fire chemicals suspect 1-3 days

FRANCE
1-4-2011 200 + mulets - Town of Angers - climate cold - 1-4 days

USA
OK 1-4-2011 1,200 blackbirds - PAWNEE - UNKNOWN - ONGOING
MI 1-5-2011 200 + gizzard shad fish - Lincoln Park, Michigan city - suspect cold -
UNKNOWN 1-3 days
TX 1-5-2011 200 coot birds lake of the pines, Upshur county, near Ore city 
N Tyler, Tx - UNKNOWN 1-3 days

UK 
1-5-2011 40,000 crabs - Kent Coast - Thanet shoreline - cold UNKNOWN - 1-3 days 

NEW ZEALAND 
1-5-2011 1,000 + snapper fish - Coromandel Peninsula - on shore, and
'carpet of fish' offshore - Walkawau bay UNKNOWN - 1-3 days 

JAPAN
1-5-2011 24 birds- Tottoriseikyo HOSPITAL Bird FLU 1-3 days

USA
MD 1-6-2011 25 crow - Baltimore - UNKNOWN - 1 day
NC 1-6-2011 1,000s speckled trout - North river near Morehead City - UNKNOWN
cold suspect 1-3 days
SC 1-6-2011 1,000s menhaden fish - Folly Beach - UNKNOWN suspect cold 
isolated reports of lethargic, dead trout, drum fish also. 1-3 days
TN 1-6-2011 200 + grackles - Nashville, Montgomery county - UNKNOWN 1-3 days
AL 1-6-2011 38 birds - Clemons rd, Scottsboro - UNKNOWN (listed 1-10-2011
cited previous Thurs.) 1-3 days

MEXICO
1-6-2011 4,000 birds - Guanajuanto dams, lakes - pollution botulism, cold 
ONGOING since NOV, 2010 - 3 months

INDIA
1-7-2011 1000s fish - Yamuna river - Mathura - toxic water, low oxygen levels
city waste discharge - UNKNOWN - 1-3 days 

ROMANIA
1-8-2011 1,000s starlings blackbirds Bistrita - constanta - drank to death grape mash
suspect 1-3 days

SCOTLAND
1-8-2011 60 grey seal pups - Edinburgh - remote beach - UNKNOWN - 1-3 days

USA
CA 1-8-2011 100 small brown blackbirds - Geyserville - UNKNOWN
TX 1-9-2011 1,000 white pelican, black plover, pintail, tern skimmer - Aransas 
- Trauma - weather suspect UNKNOWN - 1 day 
OK 1-9-2011 25 sandhill crane - Harmon - Aspergillosis suspect - ONgoing 1 week
MO 1-9-2011 30 starlings - rockridge rd, near frog hollow, Cole county - 
UNKNOWN 1-3 day
MO 1-10-2011 50 + redwing blackbirds starlings Sullivan, - UNKNOWN 1-3 days
CA 1-10-2011 25 sandhill crane - Harmon - aspergillosis UNKNOWN 
suspect - Ongoing

AUSTRALIA
1-10-2011 100s + 70 different species Honeymoon Bay Bindijine - groper, flathead,
stingrays, seahorses - UNKNOWN mystified

TURKEY
1-10-2011 25 + starlings - Karacabey county, Bursa province - UNKNOWN 1-3 days

SPAIN
1-10-2011 40,000 llisa fish - Catarroja - collected in hook basin at ocean
lack of oxygen, pollution, UNKNOWN - 1-3 days

NETHERLANDS
1-11-2011 1,000s + carp - Berkel en Rodenrjis - UNKNOWN 1-3 days

USA
LA 1-11-2011 1,000,000s crickets - Port Allen - virus suspect 1-7 days

UK
1-12-2011 500 bream and pike fish - Manchester pond - UNKNOWN 1-3 days

INDIA 
1-12-2011 2 dolphins - Serangan Beach - Denpasar, Bali - UNknown - 1-3 days
possible separation from herd migration

PERU
1-12-2011 200 + anchovies, eels multiple areas Paita, Mancora -
UNKNOWN 1-3 days

NORWAY
1-13-2011 100 eider ducks - andenes in nordland - suspect freeze, poisoning, oil
emaciated from toxins 1-14 days 1-20-2011 suspicious bird death
in andenes harbour andoya, eider ducks, also dead crabs in harbor
since new years, think pollution toxin

CANADA - Bonnie Doon
1-13-2011 50 + small birds - Bonnie Doon (N maine) - blunt force trauma 1-3 days

USA
CA 1-13-2011 371 pigeons - los angeles, sunset/cahuenga - UNKNOWN 1 day
AL 1-14-2011 300 grackles I-65 300 miles South of Arkansas bird die off - exam
Tanner, Alabama trauma UNKNOWN 1-3 days

UK
1-14-2011 100 carp, bream, roach - Monmouthsire, Brecon canal in Cwmbran
lack of oxygen -previous hit Dec 31,2010 UNKNOWN 1-3 days 

USA
WI 1-14-2011 200 cows - Stockton, Portage county - respiratory virus suspect 
UNKNOWN 1 day

IRAN
1-14--2011 mullet - Culistan province - Caspian Sea - 
********************************END CLUSTER GROUP plus 3 stragglers

USA
FL* 1-17-2011 12 pelicans - Mayport - St Johns River Volusa co - 1-3 days 
(possible ongoing, 100 pelicans look ill on day 3) 
claim, something "in the water" UNKNOWN
+SD 1-17-2011 200 starlings - Yankton - UNKNOWN - 1-3 days
update : Huffington post US gov. kill drc-1399
Hundreds Of Dead Birds In South Dakota Were Killed By U.S. Government (VIDEO)
CO 1-19-2011 50 + starlings Dacono - Gov Kill 1 - 3 days
Solved: Dead Birds Mystery In Dacono « CBS Denver 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

